# will it work???



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry to be 'hounding' again!, but I have a quick question. 

Has clomid failed to make you OV in the first cycle, then worked on the second without changing the dose or doing anything different?

100mg did not work at all for me first cycle, now waiting to take second but at same dose?

thank you

shara


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Shara, my doc gave me 3 months on 50mg with no ov, then upto 100mg but after only a month upto 150mg.  did you definitely have your progesterone checked 7 days past ovulation?  xxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi flowerpot. I had my test on day 26 as my cycle is usually 35 days. However Im still waiting for AF, now day 44. Doc told me that I didnt OV so thats why my cycle must be so long this time i suppose. I'm tempet to ask GP to increase my dose to 150mg or maybe I should try again on a 100.

so confused    


thanks

sharaXX


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Shara,

I'm no expert, but I do know the Clomid can change the length of your cycles. It may be that you ovulated much later and the blood test missed it.

It might be worth having another go at 100mg. 

I know it's horrible when you can't get any firm answers. The uncertainty things is hard. 

Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks juniper, you are prob right, its just that long cycles make the waiting even harder! I read someware that of the clomid was to work, then you would OV 5-10 days after taking last tab, so I assumed that it would be impossible to OV later that day 22 ish.

thanks
sharaXX


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Shara

My experience is "kind of".  The second time i started taking clomid (after 6 months on and 6 off) i was restarted on clomid at 50mg.  My first month prog was about 19 and my second month about 28 and the consultant took taht as an ovulation (even though 30 is usually the guideline).  I asked if we could up to 100mg anyway as I knew for a fact I would O on that dose as I did last time and he agreed and my subsequent prog test was 53.

They might just want to wait and see, when i first took it i had 3 months on 50mg before they agreed to increase it as they wanted to make sure they werent giving me too high a dose.

Hugs

Witchie poo Cat


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Now you mention it Shara, I'm sure I've read that too (that Ov happens a certain number of fixed days after last tablet) ...but think I've also read a post somewhere by a lady who was told she hadn't ovulated on Clomid, was heartbroken but then got a BFP and so concluded the she must have Ovd much later than they had thought.

I hope I'm not cranking up the pressure by saying that. Wish I could remember who it was...will have a look for you.

xx

[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 15:53Sorry Shara, can't find anything and think my last post probably wasn't very helpful cos it just confuses things more. Ignore it.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls,, i was thinking about asking the same questions,, 

i am on cd day 16,,,had my scan cd 11 but showd no eggs, i have another scan booked for friday 23rd june cd 18,, hoping it aint to late,,,, 

this is my 1st month of clomid and i also read that u 'o' 8-10 after last pill.. 
lol
only time will tell..

loads of luck to u all,

pam

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should _usually_ ovulate around 5-9 days after taking last clomid pill (this is what it said on the leaflet I had with mine) but obviously we are all different so some will ovulate within that that timescale, some women will ovulate much later whilst others may ovulate earlier ...there are no definites when it comes to ttc, fertility and the drugs we take to help it !!!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for all your comments sweeties, AF is def on her way, loads of cramps. I had hoped that clomid would have shortened my cycles, gona ask doc if there is something I can take to regulate and shorten cycle.

 to you all my ffs

shara


----------



## Lala80 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Shara

Just to let you know that on my first cycle of Clomid 100mg I didnt ov  , I was absolutely gutted because I had assumed if it didnt work then, then it never would.  

My second cycle was inconclusive     but my third cycle worked  !!!!  I have a feeling that my second one did as well because I had strange discharge which I later found out was because I had probably ov and have had on the other Clomid attempts.  Also I ov different days each cycle and I it can range from 10-22 days after last Clomid, although I am told this is very strange it can happen.


----------

